# Mama said ..load them up !



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like we are heading to Grayling in the am to try to get some riding in ...whoohoo. 
Normally we would have some miles on already... but we all know how the weather works here in the mitt. 
Crossing the fingers that everything is all okeedokee since this will be our 1st ride of the yr 

Here's a little taste from last yr in the Traverse area.


----------

